# First Game you 100 percented?



## BerryPop (Sep 7, 2014)

So this topic came on my mind for some reason.
Mine was Super Princess Peach (And i didnt use the internet for it!  )


----------



## Cress (Sep 7, 2014)

I don't remember at all, but the first one I 100%ed without guides was Super Mario Galaxy.


----------



## Reindeer (Sep 7, 2014)

Kirby's Adventure. Back before the time that I could use an amazing tool called the internet. I still have all the secrets memorized, which is kinda sad.


----------



## n64king (Sep 7, 2014)

Bomberman Hero for N64. You can't unlock Planet Gossick without getting the highest scores on all the levels, then if you're that good you shouldn't really have an issue finishing Gossick with a 5.


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 7, 2014)

I think it was Minish Cap for the GBA.
But I don't know....


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Sep 7, 2014)

Not really sure. Plenty of games I came close to, so I'm going to err on the side of caution and go with Pokemon Diamond.

Actually no I completed my Pokedex in Firered.


----------



## AskaRay (Sep 7, 2014)

Zelda: Majora's Mask.
I remember because I had ABSOLUTELY EVERYTHING except one fairy. In the Great Bay Temple. (The one that's in the barrel underwater...i mean COMEON)
anyway I DID use a guide on the internet for it, but that was like..back in '03 or something. Also, I dont know if it was cheating because I KNEW the fairy was there but I didn't know how to actually ....get it.... (it was stupid easy...ugh)


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 7, 2014)

Uhh... Pokemon pearl.


----------



## Hyoshido (Sep 7, 2014)

Megaman X for the SNES, took me awhile to find all those Armor parts, Subtanks and Heart tanks but damn was it worth it.


----------



## Jawile (Sep 7, 2014)

Kirby: Squeak Squad without any guides


----------



## Dork (Sep 7, 2014)

Preeeeety sure it was either pokemon emerald or pokemon diamond

Otherwise I don't think I've ever really finished a game. (wow i just realized that)


----------



## MayorSaki (Sep 8, 2014)

Pokemon Emerald c:


----------



## Story (Sep 8, 2014)

Not sure.
My gut is telling me it was Spyro 2, but it may have been Pokemon Sapphire or Pokemon Snap.


----------



## Beary (Sep 8, 2014)

First Spyro game.
Those were the good old days..I miss that game..


----------



## Story (Sep 8, 2014)

Beary said:


> First Spyro game.
> Those were the good old days..I miss that game..



Funny story: Spyro 1 was my first game ever, but I never finished it. 
I decided to play it from start to finish for my 20th birthday. ^^'


----------



## Jake (Sep 8, 2014)

I believe it was either Spyro: Year of the Dragon of Pokemon Ranger: Shadows of Almia

I know because I remember getting Spyro to 128% or whatever the highest completion percentage is, and for Pokemon I remember I made a thread on TBT asking if I'd 100%'d it, and everyone seemed to say that I had. 

So it was either one of those, but I can't remember which one I completed first (part of me things is was Pokemon but idk)


----------



## Vile (Sep 8, 2014)

Oh man, that's bringing back memories of X-X3. the shoryu and hadoken powerups particularly, and all the armor...

I want to say that I got as close to 100% on Final Fantasy Tactics on PS1 as you could get... all the characters, every rare item, etc. That'd probably be my first, but my FAVORITE 100% was Dragon Quest Heroes: Rocket Slime on DS.


----------



## TykiButterfree (Sep 8, 2014)

I'm not sure, but it was probably something on N64 like Banjo Kazooie or Paper Mario. I never beat the sequels to either game though. Banjo Tooie and The Thousand Year Door are hard. :O


----------



## Saylor (Sep 8, 2014)

Mine was either Pokemon Blue or Pokemon Emerald


----------



## Redacted (Sep 8, 2014)

Super Mario Galaxy for me. I was hoping that it would be more challenging besides some of the purple coin levels.


----------



## BerryPop (Sep 8, 2014)

Giantmushroom said:


> Super Mario Galaxy for me. I was hoping that it would be more challenging besides some of the purple coin levels.





IT TOOK ME AND MY BROTHER YEARS TO 100% THAT GAME
(I blame Luigi. Stupid Luigi Purple Coin level.)


----------



## TheBluRaichu (Sep 9, 2014)

Animal Crossing. Ages 4-5 I played through the game myself and fully upgraded every house and had over 200 flowers in my town :3

if this doesn't count, I unlocked everything on Mario Cart Double Dash (I'm not even old.)


----------



## B e t h a n y (Sep 9, 2014)

I think mine was new super Mario bros..... Lol

I would always start and NEVER finish games


----------



## azukitan (Sep 9, 2014)

Kingdom Hearts II is the furthest back I can remember :0


----------



## AskaRay (Sep 9, 2014)

TheBluRaichu said:


> Mario Cart



OH WAIT
I change my previous answer
the first game I 100% was Mario Kart 64, when I was 9

I was so happy I ran into my parents' room to tell them


----------



## mogyay (Sep 9, 2014)

skies of arcadia, it was not easy ;_; can't remember exactly but pretty sure i wasn't allowed to die once and i had to have at least a million random encounters to get a certain achievement.. worth it though<3


----------



## KaraNari (Sep 9, 2014)

The first would be super Mario on snes, then assassins creed 2 on PS3! &#55357;&#56833;


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Sep 9, 2014)

Never. After I finish a game, unless it's aftergame is long, I usually put it down after I finish it.


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 10, 2014)

Super Mario Galaxy (Both one and two)

I guess ACNL.

Pokemon X

Luigi's Mansion Dark Moon.


----------



## RisingStar (Sep 13, 2014)

Uh, Zelda Phantom Hourglass/Spirit Tracks, and the Legend of Zelda.
And Pokemon X.
And.. I think that's it.


----------



## Soni (Sep 13, 2014)

To tell the truth I don't really know but I suppose it could have been Paper Mario.


----------



## TheBluRaichu (Sep 13, 2014)

Animal Crossing GC. Every house upgrade, every bug, fish, and fossil. Every item for the catalog. All 4 player characters at that. Lots of tasks completed.


----------



## brickwall81 (Sep 13, 2014)

None...  Besides Pokemon Pearl, but I used Action Replay so that doesn't really count. :/


----------



## Chris (Sep 13, 2014)

I think it was _Spyro 2: Gateway to Glimmer_ (Ripto's Rage in US). The speedways were a pain in the butt. 

And the original _Spyro the Dragon_ was my very first home console game!


----------



## Cam1 (Sep 13, 2014)

Sonic Heroes, I believe


----------



## Alyx (Sep 17, 2014)

The Sims for Gamecube in story mode.


----------



## ThomasNLD (Sep 17, 2014)

In the old days it wasn`t Always easy to tell if you 100% a game, but I know for sure I completed the donkey kong country 2 game. Most proud I am of completing Timesplitters II and Goldeneye 64 (including all cheats, not sure about all bonds mode).

I can remember the time demands on the Aztec level and the outside level with the big yard area where you start in a library or something were pretty damn hard. I had to unlock many cheats for my "friends" as well. 

Other then that I don`t really take notice in what I complete I guess, its been so many years of gaming....


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 17, 2014)

I don't remember, but the first one I can remember 100%ed on is Sly 2: Band of Thieves. In fact, I 100%ed all three Sly Cooper games several times.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Sep 17, 2014)

The Legendary Starfy was my first game I 100%. It was hard but I did it. (I used action replay for a few things, mostly for the extra world)


----------



## mayor_zoe (Sep 17, 2014)

Fallout New Vegas. 

I would always tired of games before I fully completed them, but Fallout New Vegas was too amazing to quit. c:


----------



## SmokeyB (Sep 17, 2014)

Jak And Daxter Trilogy, collected everything. Also so addictive.


----------



## JCnator (Sep 17, 2014)

The very first time I fully completed was Super Mario Advance 4: Super Mario Bros. 3 on Game Boy Advance well before the Nintendo DS was ever released. All of the levels are completed and the score is maxed out in SMB3. And I don't count the exclusive e-Reader levels, because they were nigh impossible to find in Canada to begin with (at least in Qu?bec). Also, I ignore the Mario Bros. game included on every Super Mario Advance game.

If the above game doesn't apply, then I would consider Mario Kart DS as my first fully completed game. All staff ghosts are beaten, every single cup and mission have 3 stars on it, every character and kart are unlocked, along with the ability to choose any kart with any character. I started the game on December 24th 2005, and it took me 10 months to 100% it. Oh man, this was one my proudest moments I've ever witnessed in my video gaming career.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 18, 2014)

dunno if i ever did that.. lol.

well probably some old gameboy  color that didn't have too many extras haha


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Sep 18, 2014)

Oh man this goes way back. I think it was my first PlayStation game CTR (Crash Team Racing). I spent hours playing it.


----------



## Chaotix (Sep 18, 2014)

Super Mario World was the first game I 100% percented


----------



## Maverick (Sep 20, 2014)

The first game I completed without guides was Kirby: Tilt and Tumble for the Game Boy Color. It was a really cool game, especially because all I had were Game Boy Color games.


----------



## Kip (Sep 20, 2014)

The only thing that comes to mind is Super Mario 64 DS.


----------



## Hoppy~Shnell (Sep 20, 2014)

I think it was Spyro 3: Year of the Dragon.
If not that, then Super Mario World for SNES/GBA.
​


----------



## Hot (Sep 20, 2014)

It was an RPG game for the Gameboy Adv. that I can't remember the name of. After that, it's probably Pokemon Sapphire.


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Sep 20, 2014)

I'm not sure if it was the first, but Midnight Club 3: Dub Edition for the PSP.


----------



## Squirtle Squad (Sep 20, 2014)

I don't think I've ever 100% a game before. I tried to do it with FFX-2 with the help of a game guide, but some of the side quests were really hard so I got frustrated and gave up. 
Props to anyone who has the patience to entirely complete a game though.


----------



## Drake789 (Sep 20, 2014)

I'm not sure if I have ever 100% a game before as I usually just get bored of it and restart a new game. The one that I did beat all the way though for sure was Zelda a Link Between Worlds. That game was fairly quick and sorta easy though so that wasn't really tok hard. I think I might have 100% pokemon emerald way back cause I remember playing that game for forever, oh and maybe super smash bros melee, I think I collected everything on that game...

I'm not too sure which was my first one I 100% though, but I have definitely not 100% many games compared to most people xd


----------



## ladyblanche (Sep 20, 2014)

Kirby: Squeak Squad. I was little (probably like 7) when I actually got 100% completion I think.


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Sep 20, 2014)

The first game that I completed 100% on was Mischief Makers on the Nintendo 64. That was such a fun and underrated game, I used to play it all the time but I was stuck on it for ages when I was younger.


----------



## nammie (Sep 20, 2014)

pokemon silver maybe...? I mean I beat the game, but I never caught all the pokemon or anything, so idk if I could consider that 100% complete... X's the first game where I actually complete the pokedex.


----------



## useyourdrill (Sep 21, 2014)

Either Paper Mario 64 or Majora's Mask. My most favourite games of all time!


----------



## oranje (Sep 24, 2014)

Kirby: Nightmare in Dreamland was my first. I thought it was pretty cool to be able to play as Metaknight on the second play through.


----------



## oath2order (Sep 25, 2014)

useyourdrill said:


> Either Paper Mario 64 or Majora's Mask. My most favourite games of all time!



If you didn't get all of the recipes in Paper Mario that's not 100% 

I think Ocarina of Time was my irst


----------



## badcrumbs (Sep 25, 2014)

Super Mario 64! Still love that game... I will be heartbroken when my 64 finally goes out on me.


----------



## KanonFlora (Sep 25, 2014)

100%? When I was veeery little, *Mickey Mouse & Donald Duck: World Of Illusion*

Then... I bet the second one was *Ristar*, but I'm not so sure, I think I always reached the last level and couldn't win it lol


----------



## Twinrova (Sep 25, 2014)

The first game I can clearly remember getting an award for clearing it 100% was Kirby's Nightmare in Dreamland 
Now, I'm obsessed with clearing games completely, and am currently grinding support conversations for FE: Awakening. 

I remember back in the day when I completed my living pokedex on pokemon platinum, that was awesome! I had to wait until HG/SS came out, so it took like 3 years lol.


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Sep 26, 2014)

Mine probably has to be Need for Speed: Underground 2. Even though I finished at 98.6, I screwed up somewhere during career and I am unable to fix it. I still count it as 100% as the mess up was minor and everything is unlocked otherwise.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Sep 26, 2014)

It was when I was younger, some Hamtaro game

Then I got older and it became Harvest Moon games. Still kinda childish, but they're more grown up than Hamtaro


----------



## JoyceR (Sep 28, 2014)

Oh wow! don't know which one. that is a great question. was it super mario, the punisher, bomber man. it was a long time ago.


----------



## Bluefish987 (Sep 28, 2014)

I don't think I have ever 100% a single game before ever...


----------



## honeymoo (Sep 28, 2014)

Pokemon Diamond


----------



## samsquared (Sep 28, 2014)

Phantom Hourglass.... 
I'm having serious deja vu right now. Why do I feel like I've answered this before?


----------



## Lovelylexi (Sep 28, 2014)

Paper Mario on the Nintendo 64, haha.


----------



## BirdsAreCoolYo (Sep 28, 2014)

Kirby 64: The Crystal Shards. My first game.


----------



## ADanishMuffin (Sep 28, 2014)

I'm not much of a gamer, so the first one I finished was Kirby: Triple Deluxe. 

I know it's not much, and it was _really_ easy, but hey, a game is a game.


----------



## DJoe (Sep 29, 2014)

Spryo - year of the dragon


----------



## Pearls (Sep 30, 2014)

Pokemon Pearl. When I was nine. It was my 1st Pokemon game  and took 2 years to complete (Idk how lol it takes me like a week for Pok?mon now) I think I only used the internet for the ice gym and spearpillar (I had literally no idea with Spearpillar xD I explored that wretched mountain for like 2 weeks)


----------



## stitchmaker (Sep 30, 2014)

The first Donkey Kong Country for the old Nintendo.


----------



## CPTAnnaII (Sep 30, 2014)

Okami on PS2~ my favorite game ever!


----------



## Emily (Oct 1, 2014)

I'm 99% certain mine was Super Princess Peach too  Love that game.


----------



## mdchan (Oct 2, 2014)

I believe it was Pokemon Blue; completed the pokedex, defeated the E4, and caught mewtwo.  And lemme tell ya, the pokedex was a pain do to cause I had to use a link cable.  Yea...no wifi trading on the Gameboy Pocket, and no Game FAQs, either.
...then messed up my cartridge with missingno.  XD

Could have also been Super Mario Kart or Link to the Past; I don't remember which one (of those two and Pokemon) I completed first.


----------



## RhinoK (Oct 2, 2014)

I did 100% Super Mario 3D Land, every New Mario Bros game and OoT. Can't remember which one I completed first.


----------



## Luna_Solara (Oct 2, 2014)

Powerpuff Girls: Chemical X-Traction for PS1 waaaaay back in 2002. Pretty easy to 100% it though, if I remember correctly.
I think my first legitimate 100% that I really had to work for was Disney's Atlantis: The Lost Empire (also for PS1 in 2002). Collecting all the letters and all the green crystals nearly drove me insane lol


----------



## Nerd House (Oct 2, 2014)

Hyogo said:


> Megaman X for the SNES, took me awhile to find all those Armor parts, Subtanks and Heart tanks but damn was it worth it.



My first 100% game as well. I went on to also 100% X2, X3, X4, X5, and X6. 
I love the Mega Man X series.

Also 100%'d Chrono Trigger (Max level, best equipment, unlocked all endings), Earthbound (max level, best equipment), and Super Mario World 1 and 2.


----------



## Nanobyte (Oct 2, 2014)

I know that I've completed a game before, but I can't remember which one.


----------



## seigakaku (Oct 2, 2014)

Twilight Princess


----------



## Gregriii (Oct 3, 2014)

TLOZOOT.


----------



## lazuli (Oct 3, 2014)

i think kirby super star ultra. god bless. then i think my little brother deleted it or smth.


----------



## matt (Oct 3, 2014)

Crash boom bang


----------



## SockMonster (Oct 3, 2014)

I'm pretty sure it was Hamtaro: Ham-Hams Unite for the gameboy, but I still play that game and I've beaten it a least five times (I obviously have nothing worthwhile to do with my time)  If it wasn't that, it was probably the first Pikmin game on the gamecube.


----------



## DarkOnyx (Oct 4, 2014)

Luigi's Mansion!^-^


----------



## Coach (Oct 5, 2014)

I haven't got 100% on any game yet, that I remember. I've come close with a lot of games.


----------



## Tessie (Oct 6, 2014)

Final Fantasy 7


----------



## RayOfHope (Oct 7, 2014)

I want to say the original Legend of Zelda (NES). I don't think the visual novel type games I've beaten count. They're technically completed 100% but it's different than completing a game with collectibles and things, like Zelda.


----------



## meggiewes (Oct 9, 2014)

Uh, I think it was some sort of Barbie game that I got when I first got my Gameboy Color. Other than that, I haven't really 100% any other game. I've beaten the stories (like in Pokemon), but never really gotten out to filling out everything (like filling out the Pokedex).

And all of the other games I play either don't have an ending and are sandbox type games or don't have a way to 100% them.


----------



## Yannick (Oct 9, 2014)

Super Princess Peach! I had a lot of fun playing it


----------



## sugargalaxy (Oct 11, 2014)

Erg...Rayman 2: The Great Escape.


----------



## Serine_Sapphire88 (Oct 12, 2014)

That honor belongs to Kirby and the Amazing Mirror. So much fun to explore the levels to find all the rooms and treasure chests. I want another Kirby game like this with the metroid-vania aspect of free range exploration.


----------



## Otasira (Oct 12, 2014)

First game I ever 100% was my 3rd playthrough of Sonic the Hedgehog 3 + Knuckles. 
Got all the Chaos Emeralds + Special Emeralds and recieved Hyper Sonic. 
SEIZURES GALORE


----------



## Classygirl (Oct 12, 2014)

Back in the SNES days, the three original Donkey Kong Countries. Will forever have a place in my heart.


----------



## atonnoudjement (Oct 12, 2014)

Probably Ocarina of Time for the N64.  Good times.


----------



## Groovycat64 (Oct 20, 2014)

For me it was the first game I've ever played and beat, Pokemon Crystal for the Gameboy Color. 

Still my all time favourite Pokemon game.


----------



## Bui (Oct 20, 2014)

Probably either Super Mario World or Mario Kart 64.


----------



## HeyPatience (Oct 20, 2014)

The first game I ever completed was Kirbys Dreamland 2 for GBC


----------



## K.K. Fanboy (Oct 21, 2014)

Dragon ball z Raging blast 2

- - - Post Merge - - -

2nd was pokemon pearl


----------



## Amissapanda (Oct 21, 2014)

It's really difficult to think that far back, but I'm pretty sure the first one I ever fully-completed was either _Phantom Fighter_ or _Dragon Warrior IV_ (probably the former, as far as 100% goes). And close in the running is _Super Mario Bros. 3_.


----------



## Ponyu (Oct 22, 2014)

I don't know for sure: either The Beauty and the Beast, both for SNES, or DuckTales for the original Game Boy.  Though neither of these gave actual percentages, so the first game which actually gave me a "yay, 100%!" message was probably Wario Land II for the Game Boy Color. I loved that game!


----------



## AcousticHearts (Oct 24, 2014)

I'm pretty sure it was Sonic the Hedgehog 3 for me. I played it so much all of the time. I couldn't save whenever I played it, so I was eventually able to get every single thing done and still love that game to this day. Plus I am a big fan of classic Sonic. xD


----------

